# Free Live NASDAQ data on Google



## doctorj (3 June 2008)

http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/06/at-long-last-real-time-stock-quotes-are.html



			
				The cool folks at Google said:
			
		

> We're very excited to tell you that real-time quotes on NASDAQ securities are now available on Google Finance. This is an important (and way overdue) development for everyone who consumes financial information. Historically, real-time stock data was not freely and widely accessible. Either buried behind subscription walls or brokerage sites, consumers typically had to live with 15 or 20 minute price delays. In the world of finance, time is indeed money, and it's critical to have timely and accurate data.
> 
> Providing free real-time stock quotes is consistent with our mission, and we'll continue to work hard to offer tools, features and more real-time data so investors can make informed and timely financial decisions.


----------



## TheGreenOct (4 June 2008)

All hail Google! 

Its only Nasdaq though so it is still 15 minute delayed for NYSE and others. Wonder how long until (IF) we get free live data for ASX. What sources do you guys usually get live/dynamic feed from and how much $$$? Think of the savings. Cheapness/frugal.


----------



## TheGreenOct (4 June 2008)

Oh and volume is also still delayed 15 minutes. T_T


----------

